# install ceiling fan in a suspended metal stud ceiling?



## amp3d (Sep 10, 2010)

hey folks, i hope we can find a suitable solution for my problem.
I really want to install a ceiling fan in my loft apartment since the summer heat is pretty unbearable. I went out and purchased a Westinghouse safe-t-brace, read up on the information, and thought it would be a snap to secure this to the wooden rafters.
However, after removing the existing light fixture and peeking in the ceiling, I have now discovered that I actually have a suspended ceiling! The wooden rafters are about a foot above the finished drywall ceiling, and the sheetrock is supported by 2.5" metal framework. I dont yet see how the metal studs are being supported (looking through a small 5" hole). 
Can I still safely install a ceiling fan, and if so, how??
I have thought about the possibility of using 2x6's attached to the rafters and extending to the finished ceiling height, or somehow laying the boards across the metal studs, but am very concerned about the stability. To do this i would have to open up the drywall a lot more. Also, the ideal position i would like to have the fixture is right up against one of the metal studs.
What can I do about this? any ideas? thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this an Apt you are renting ?

If so you should not be touching any electric


----------



## amp3d (Sep 10, 2010)

yes but my situation is such that the owner doesn't mind whatever modifications I make, so long as it is safe and not detrimental. We are also on the understanding that i may be living here for 2-3 years, or until I can make enough money to move on with the next stage of my life. So DIY work is a go! I have already knocked down a wall to merge the living room with a bedroom to form a semi-studio setup, laid down laminate flooring, and will be building a counter/bar soon. Now I am looking to solve the heat/air circulation problem during the summers by use of a ceiling fan.


----------

